# 2021 BADGER STATE morel Season.



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

How about after a half foot of snow? South facing steep south slopes? And I have always done much better on a waxing Gibbous personally. What's up Old Elm? You guys getting a normal winter up there? We were running way warm until this week. Some nice sub zero days and a layer of snow have things frosty now. Below zero through next Wed. it looks like. Won't most likely break any records, but the ground froze hard like it should. Nothing to you Northerners, but 10 below is cold down here On the other hand by mid April we could be 90 degrees with 60 percent humidity and no leaves on trees yet. Sweating buckets while picking morels usually means a short season.


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Question here. Does anyone remember the year we had 70s and 80s for like 2 weeks in March, then it cooled down to below normal to normal temps in end of March April. How was morel season that year. Did they fruit early or normal time. I know the warm stretch we are getting in southern Wisconsin won't be like that. Starting this weekend highs low 60s then lows in the low to mid 40s and looks almost like that for the next 10 days after. You think that it could cause a few to pop early, but not a lot. Or just most likely fruit like a normal year. My 3rd year hunting so just curious. Any response would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all and best of luck


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Bob Gosnell said:


> Question here. Does anyone remember the year we had 70s and 80s for like 2 weeks in March, then it cooled down to below normal to normal temps in end of March April. How was morel season that year. Did they fruit early or normal time. I know the warm stretch we are getting in southern Wisconsin won't be like that. Starting this weekend highs low 60s then lows in the low to mid 40s and looks almost like that for the next 10 days after. You think that it could cause a few to pop early, but not a lot. Or just most likely fruit like a normal year. My 3rd year hunting so just curious. Any response would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all and best of luck


I remember it. We had temps in the 80's in early March , and then it turned colder than normal. Long story short, I didn't find crap for morels that year! Correction. I found one, stunted, dried up specimen!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I usually hunt May 1st to first week of June 
North western Wisconsin


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I just get lost in some woods 😂😎👍🏻


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Please spirit in the sky...just a gully washer or two. 😂 It's Bucky!! Anywho... popcorn fart dry here. But here comes the heat...✌🏻😎


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Chance of Showers & T-Storms (20% - 30% ) Mon, Tues, Wed in SW Wisconsin next week !!!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Ramps are already coming up La Crosse County. Won't be long now!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Crazy


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

And just like that, productivity at work is going to grind to a halt for the next month.














hopefully 6 weeks or more, but can't get too greedy. Early blacks are popping up.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow. Little bit of rain on Monday, and it's on.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> And just like that, productivity at work is going to grind to a halt for the next month.
> View attachment 37341
> View attachment 37342
> hopefully 6 weeks or more, but can't get too greedy. Early blacks are popping up.


I'm out the door 🚪...✌🏻😎


----------



## TJM (May 4, 2017)

I'm heading to my land in Richland county this weekend. Will take a look around as it is early, but what fun it is being in the woods. Also siting in my new bow for the year.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like its going to cool off a bit, but pretty good rains. I hope to get out in Lafayette County this weekend.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Things are coming along good. Ramps are about 7-10 days early, so hope the morels follow soon.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Things are coming along good. Ramps are about 7-10 days early, so hope the morels follow soon.


I was scanning pictures from last year. We're 5-7 days ahead of last year. And we didn't have all this moisture last spring. Not where I live. Anywhoo ✌🏻😎 Bucky...


twisted minds said:


> And just like that, productivity at work is going to grind to a halt for the next month.
> View attachment 37341
> View attachment 37342
> hopefully 6 weeks or more, but can't get too greedy. Early blacks are popping up.


Was that alone soldier?..


----------



## Bmushrom (Apr 7, 2021)

I live in southern rock county. Is tomorrow to early?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Bmushrom said:


> I live in southern rock county. Is tomorrow to early?


Go get some ramps .


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Having plenty of time thinking while waiting for the season. 

I'm thinking of having a bumper sticker made: I'm not Drunk...I'm looking for Dead Elms. It's a Morel thing, you may not understand.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Happy New Year/New Season folks ! Good to see some of the usual suspects are still here. Getting antsy here in GB. Neighbor has a few up in his woods in NE WI. But oddly he gets them a few weeks sooner that other areas. Glad to have some rain finally, was to dog nabbit dry. Might be a bit early to thaw the ribeyes LOL. more to follow soon, very soon.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Must wait my son..must...😁


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Snowing here today in burnett county.. grrr
And colder temps coming.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Going to be the end of the month 🤣...time to go sucker fishing 🎣...


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Smoked suckers. Good call. This cold snap will put shrooms back at least another week and a half.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

buckthornman said:


> Going to be the end of the month 🤣...time to go sucker fishing 🎣...


Smoked suckers. Good call. This cold snap will put shrooms back at least another week and a half.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Since it looks like we're going to be waiting a while with this frost tonight, and since were talking about suckers anyway, I was wondering if any of you folks could recommend a decent, active(ish) Wisconsin fishing forum. The ones I've found rarely have more than a handful of posts less than a few months old.


----------



## Bmushrom (Apr 7, 2021)

Bmushrom said:


> I live in southern rock county. Is tomorrow to early?


No luck last weekend but ramps galore!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I may change my mind for tomorrow. In fact I just did. I KNOW that the ramps are up, so that's what I'm going to go and get! I also know that it's really too early for morels here after having a look around today. So, I will gather what is growing.

It's kind of like going out fishing for walleye, only to find out that the walleye aren't biting, but the crappie and perch are! Why beat your head against the wall? Fish for crappie and perch!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Yuppers ramps and crappies! Yum


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Any luck this weekend anyone?


----------



## SJ95 (Apr 19, 2021)

None today... Was out near Greenbush and only found some nice deer bones in my usual spot. 



ChainsawHand999 said:


> Any luck this weekend anyone?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found a few, freezing weather stopped them from growing anymore, so might as well pick 'em. Enough to top a nice ribeye tonight. Can't wait for a nice warm rain.


----------



## FlyFisherman09 (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone in the driftless have a report? The latest cold snap probably hasn't helped. Trout opener looking good for morel hunting.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta agree with trout opener timing.
Enjoy doing both.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Gotta agree with trout opener timing.
> Enjoy doing both.


You should be close in Le crescent...


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Next weekend 😜


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

Always being a beer in case you need something for scale. Menomonee Falls little tiny babies.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

That’s awesome godspeed, THX’z for posting a good reference. 👍🏽


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> That’s awesome godspeed, THX’z for posting a good reference. 👍🏽


Nice tan...🤠


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> Always being a beer in case you need something for scale. Menomonee Falls little tiny babies.


Your username is fucking incredible. Lift your morel sacks like antennas to heaven!


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

treebeardlennon said:


> Your username is fucking incredible. Lift your morel sacks like antennas to heaven!


YOU GOT IT. I feel like the odds of someone in the morel community getting this reference are on par with finding life on another planet. We'll be post rocking out all season long. Happy hunting!!


----------



## cfwelch (May 16, 2015)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> YOU GOT IT. I feel like the odds of someone in the morel community getting this reference are on par with finding life on another planet. We'll be post rocking out all season long. Happy hunting!!


Let me also just say I get this reference too and also love it! Morel hunters will surprise you sometimes.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

I should've known that morel hunters have exquisite musical taste. 🤘 Like any GYBE song, morel hunting takes patience, and the payoff usually leaves you in awe.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Always bring a beer! Always 😎


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

They're up in midwestsconsin. Just got back chasing them in Illinois yesterday and went out here today. They're babes but they're up here. A blessing of a year!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are beauties, in great shape! 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

And here are some of the



































Illinois morels we got into!!!


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> I should've known that morel hunters have exquisite musical taste. 🤘 Like any GYBE song, morel hunting takes patience, and the payoff usually leaves you in awe.


_F♯ A♯_🍄


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

buckthornman said:


> Always bring a beer! Always 😎


everywhere


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

treebeardlennon said:


> _F♯ A♯_🍄


I'd have to be tripping to listen to a FA! But, as was said on Seinfeld, "There's nothing wrong with that!" Would appreciate a "sampler" though!


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

shroomsearcher said:


> I'd have to be tripping to listen to a FA! But, as was said on Seinfeld, "There's nothing wrong with that!" Would appreciate a "sampler" though!


 Just think of Dead Flag Blues as Dying Elm Blues, and it's basically a foraging soundtrack. Plus you're bound to cross train tracks out there.


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> Just think of Dead Flag Blues as Dying Elm Blues, and it's basically a foraging soundtrack. Plus you're bound to cross train tracks out there.


Morel hunting just got a lot more badass


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I personally like the sounds of the turkeys, pheasants, birds...and my heart beat...nice to be alone in the woods!.. well sasquatch and Bucky 😂.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

buckthornman said:


> I personally like the sounds of the turkeys, pheasants, birds...and my heart beat...nice to be alone in the woods!.. well sasquatch and Bucky 😂.


Nothing beats nature's score. 15 - 20 minute tracks are better for cooking the haul back at home anyways.


----------



## Zach13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Found 4+ pounds yesterday. Just getting started here in southern WI.*







*


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

Zach13 said:


> Found 4+ pounds yesterday. Just getting started here in southern WI.*
> View attachment 38557
> *


Beautiful beautiful haul. I'm thinking on heading down there tomorrow. They're a little small yet here in the chippewa valley


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> Just think of Dead Flag Blues as Dying Elm Blues, and it's basically a foraging soundtrack. Plus you're bound to cross train tracks out there.


Well then, I suppose I will have to give it another listen. I just hope that it's not like "new age" music, where musicians would lay down a really interesting riff, and then drive it completely into the ground! No variations on the theme allowed! Let's just bliss out on boredom!


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

What a country crock! And I’m not talking butter..


----------



## ChefMike09 (May 10, 2020)

Zach13 said:


> Found 4+ pounds yesterday. Just getting started here in southern WI.*
> View attachment 38557
> *


County?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Finding a few keepers, but mostly tiny little babies.


----------



## Shroomer79 (Apr 30, 2021)

What county did you find those beauty's in?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Drier than a popcorn fart out there. Enough to top a couple ribeyes on grill tonight, and that's about it. NEED RAIN!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found a few pretty dry blacks. Got the heat this weekend, now need the rain tonight and tomorrow. Then should be game on.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Need a little precipitation....found some but nothing major... Bucky.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Always be need rain 😂😎


----------



## ChefMike09 (May 10, 2020)

buckthornman said:


> Always be need rain 😂😎


Rain tonight and on tue by me racine county


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Herd Le crescent got 1.34..😂


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

So houston county 😉


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

A mix of everything today this weekend should be good. Little over 2hours worth.


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

La crosse county


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Toastisready said:


> La crosse county
> View attachment 39115


Nice haul, should be good for awhile w/these cooler temp’s - plenty of moisture & the leaf canopy opened up good.


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Nice haul, should be good for awhile w/these cooler temp’s - plenty of moisture & the leaf canopy opened up good.


I hope that’s the case


----------



## Zach13 (Apr 23, 2020)

I’ve found about 6.5 lbs so far, but It’s been totally hit or miss. Checked 100 good trees and only about 5 of them had anything going on. Got lucky with one 4.5lb tree and then just a lot of unproductive walking.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Waaaaa. 😂


----------



## Shroomer79 (Apr 30, 2021)

Found about 2 pounds on a south facing slope, also found some golden oysters.


----------



## Shroomer79 (Apr 30, 2021)

In La Crosse County


----------



## jgd2011 (May 8, 2017)

So I'd love some advice! My husband and I have been (unsuccessfully) morel hunting for years. We occassionally find one or two, but in general we are terrible. I don't know if it is timing or what. We are exclusively on public land. We have read these forums and try to check the areas everyone talks about (elms, apple trees, etc). We still enjoy going just for kicks but we are trying to make it fun for our young kids as well, and if we don't have some luck they're going to boycott one of these days! Any advice? Thinking about taking them out somewhere this Friday or Saturday. We are around Sparta/Cashton/Wilton area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zach13 (Apr 23, 2020)

I would recommend looking for dead elms year round and marking them on a mapping tool. Then, when it’s mushroom season you are looking for mushrooms instead of dead elms. Start with the warmest dead elms (south facing/lots of sun), and cover lots of miles. The elms have a shelf life. Once they lose most of their bark and start producing pheasant backs they are pretty much done. I like to go out and find mushrooms, then go get the beginners or kids so they have a good experience. Good luck.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)




----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

This morning, SW Wisconsin, pretty dried out


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

KeatonL said:


> View attachment 39199


Those are dandies, great haul. Enjoy.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

murdy said:


> View attachment 39218
> 
> 
> This morning, SW Wisconsin, pretty dried out


Nice Blondies, thanks for posting em.


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

2 trees


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Toastisready said:


> 2 trees
> View attachment 39245


Nice! What county?


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

View attachment 39268
View attachment 39268


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)




----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

Always great when your little girl finds her her very fist morel on her own I walked right past it and never noticed it


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Good morning in southern Wisconsin


----------



## Shroomer79 (Apr 30, 2021)

what county?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Good morning in southern Wisconsin
> View attachment 39296


Those ramps will add some nice flavor to those beautiful morels. 👍🏽


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Snuck out on lunch hour. Figured better get to them before freezing temperatures tonight.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 39314
> 
> 
> Snuck out on lunch hour. Figured better get to them before freezing temperatures tonight.


Good work my friend


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

jgd2011 said:


> So I'd love some advice! My husband and I have been (unsuccessfully) morel hunting for years. We occassionally find one or two, but in general we are terrible. I don't know if it is timing or what. We are exclusively on public land. We have read these forums and try to check the areas everyone talks about (elms, apple trees, etc). We still enjoy going just for kicks but we are trying to make it fun for our young kids as well, and if we don't have some luck they're going to boycott one of these days! Any advice? Thinking about taking them out somewhere this Friday or Saturday. We are around Sparta/Cashton/Wilton area. Thanks in advance!


Tell them to be very quiet...or the morels jump underground 😂 and there's many other things to be seen in the woods.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Cold and dry in Eau Claire county. Except my feet which are wet from frost at 37 degrees this morning.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> Having plenty of time thinking while waiting for the season.
> 
> I'm thinking of having a bumper sticker made: I'm not Drunk...I'm looking for Dead Elms. It's a Morel thing, you may not understand.


OK, now I need a jacket sticker, as I stumbled on a trail looking up for dead elms.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

Inthewild said:


> Cold and dry in Eau Claire county. Except my feet which are wet from frost at 37 degrees this morning.


We have been crushing it here. Here's our load this last week.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

KeatonL said:


> We have been crushing it here. Here's our load this last week.
> View attachment 39363


@KeatonL Where you be located? Thanks inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

Inthewild said:


> @KeatonL Where you be located? Thanks inquiring minds want to know.


Chippewa falls


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

Found some early blondes in Menomonee Falls. Keep an eye out in SE Wisconsin. Some Lord Huron to keep us company while prepping for the frying pan.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> @KeatonL Where you be located? Thanks inquiring minds want to know.


I'm out in the woods by this second year dead Oldelm and it's surrounded in buckthorns 😉 And I'm waiting for rain!... Or a damn wren to land on my shoulder...been to dry in my neck of the woods... praying for rain.. ✌🏻


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

@KeatonL Thanks Keaton for keeping me going. I went an 1/2 hour south. Found a dozen in the inner woods with scattered leaf cover and open, moist ground. I did not find any in grasses or leaf choked ground cover. Guessing they've been up for awhile from April warm up.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

Inthewild said:


> @KeatonL Thanks Keaton for keeping me going. I went an 1/2 hour south. Found a dozen in the inner woods with scattered leaf cover and open, moist ground. I did not find any in grasses or leaf choked ground cover. Guessing they've been up for awhile from April warm up.
> View attachment 39414


Very beautiful harvest!! We too, have worked extra hard for those beautys. It's been a weird year as I feel every year is. Two spots only produced for me out of a usual 4-5. I also thought about heading a little south today to see if they're any standing and what they look like. That early heat definitely got them going early


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

ksmorelhunter said:


> Nice! What county?


Lax county


----------



## shroomington (Apr 28, 2014)

Finding some blondes scattered around Dane County on SW facing slopes. Do we think the season is wrapping up here or just getting started?


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

shroomington said:


> Finding some blondes scattered around Dane County on SW facing slopes. Do we think the season is wrapping up here or just getting started?


I'm hoping the latter, but who knows. I plan on giving it a shot on Thursday morning. Fact that you found them on south slopes would suggest its early, but the weather looks like it is not going to cooperate regardless.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone ever hunt devils lake area ?


----------



## Hojo (Apr 14, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Anyone ever hunt devils lake area ?


I have for many years but haven't found many,.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Hojo said:


> I have for many years but haven't found many,.


Any suggestions would be amazing don’t want your spots or nothing just pointed in the right direction 👍


----------



## Hojo (Apr 14, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Any suggestions would be amazing don’t want your spots or nothing just pointed in the right direction 👍


To be honest, I've been looking all over the place and have only found 24 so far. I'm at a loss again this year.


----------



## lbb020 (May 12, 2021)

Stumbled across this nice blonde while fly fishing near Dodgeville. I'm visiting family in WI this week (born in raised in SE WI, but now live in Idaho), and an avid morel hunter in the west. I'm now up in NE Wisconsin (Oconto/Marinette Counties) for the next few days, any advice other than targeting Ash/Elms?! Thanks!


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

Almost all on the south slopes la crosse county probably 80% were under a dying dark bark deep crevice tree...not an Elm


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

Toastisready said:


> Almost all on the south slopes la crosse county probably 80% were under a dying dark bark deep crevice tree...not an Elm
> View attachment 39604


Beautiful haul my friend


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Toastisready said:


> Almost all on the south slopes la crosse county probably 80% were under a dying dark bark deep crevice tree...not an Elm
> View attachment 39604


Sounds like a cottonwood.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Was able to sneak up in public land behind house I was working at today during lunch hour. All on one tree, mainly browns, some starting to rust, and pretty dry. Need that rain this weekend, and hopefully a good week flush of big blondes.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

lbb020 said:


> Stumbled across this nice blonde while fly fishing near Dodgeville. I'm visiting family in WI this week (born in raised in SE WI, but now live in Idaho), and an avid morel hunter in the west. I'm now up in NE Wisconsin (Oconto/Marinette Counties) for the next few days, any advice other than targeting Ash/Elms?! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 39578


What kind of habitat did you find that one in? I'd suggest looking for the same in that area.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 39617
> View attachment 39618
> 
> 
> Was able to sneak up in public land behind house I was working at today during lunch hour. All on one tree, mainly browns, some starting to rust, and pretty dry. Need that rain this weekend, and hopefully a good week flush of big blondes.


30 some...better enjoy what you receive 😂✌🏻


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

You only get so many every year!.. some years it's ridiculous some it's just enough. Bucky


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Toastisready said:


> Almost all on the south slopes la crosse county probably 80% were under a dying dark bark deep crevice tree...not an Elm
> View attachment 39604


Ty for the post just pulled in to town will try my luck in the am going to enjoy this food from buzzard billys tonight


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

Little over 3lbs under one tree and 2+lbs around all the others south slops with some shade are still producing.


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

This was about 9:00 this morning but I thought the south slope temp would be warmer than this


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well we had no luck just don’t know the area well enough but I must say what a beautiful place all the cliffs and views are amazing 👍had a great time


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Well we had no luck just don’t know the area well enough but I must say what a beautiful place all the cliffs and views are amazing 👍had a great time


We like it here, thanks for the kind words. It would’ve been pleasant of the Coulee Region to include in that great time some fungi for ya. Next time right? I’m taking the day off my ankles are not happy with me


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

For sure me and the wife are planning another trip up there the fall would be amazing with all the colors 👍


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Finding a few keepers.


----------



## Alvator (May 15, 2021)

Been watching this forum for a couple years. Don't know my way around it yet.... last







weekend Richland county.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 39678
> Finding a few keepers.


Some of those are looking pretty dry.
Seems to be a theme this year.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Very dry! Were probably beautiful specimens a couple days ago.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Did find some good ones though. May sound like a broken record, but NEED SOME RAIN!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

When you do your own butcher, and gather your own morels, even a simple man can eat like a king for pennies on the dollar. In the big city, this ribeye plate probably would run $80-$100, I have about $6 per plate invested . . . and now time for a big after supper full belly coma nap. Then, back to woods tomorrow for more!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Alvator said:


> Been watching this forum for a couple years. Don't know my way around it yet.... last
> View attachment 39697
> ! weekend Richland county.


Welcomes @Alvator ! Glad to hear from Ya after the Long Lurk(P.s I did the same for a few years too)! Great Finds, Keep it Goin 🍄!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 39712
> 
> When you do your own butcher, and gather your own morels, even a simple man can eat like a king for pennies on the dollar. In the big city, this ribeye plate probably would run $80-$100, I have about $6 per plate invested . . . and now time for a big after supper full belly coma nap. Then, back to woods tomorrow for more!


@twisted minds Man o' man, I like your style!! Fixins for a King & a nap! Kudos to you, Fine Sir(e)!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 39712
> 
> When you do your own butcher, and gather your own morels, even a simple man can eat like a king for pennies on the dollar. In the big city, this ribeye plate probably would run $80-$100, I have about $6 per plate invested . . . and now time for a big after supper full belly coma nap. Then, back to woods tomorrow for more!


I like your thinking!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

The silence says it all.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, rainy and warm this week in southern Wisconsin, Probably have to give it one more shot, though the undergrowth is already high and only will get worse.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

murdy said:


> Yeah, rainy and warm this week in southern Wisconsin, Probably have to give it one more shot, though the undergrowth is already high and only will get worse.


You just need a bigger stick!
Good luck


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Jwags said:


> The silence says it all.


or plastic bags. sigh


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Or a Morel Club.


----------



## shroomington (Apr 28, 2014)

Great find! What part of the state are you in, N S E or W?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

With this rain we've been getting I think it will bring out a flush of morels...
Lilacs are just in full bloom so it seems promising.
So far it's been a terrible season!
I need a few lbs for the winter months.
Good luck fellow hunters!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

morel rat said:


> With this rain we've been getting I think it will bring out a flush of morels...
> Lilacs are just in full bloom so it seems promising.
> So far it's been a terrible season!
> I need a few lbs for the winter months.
> Good luck fellow hunters!


I enjoy the enthusiasm but don’t get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Jwags said:


> I enjoy the enthusiasm but don’t get your hopes up too high.


O’le morel rat knows what he’s doing - count on it. 👍🏽🤗


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Old Elm said:


> O’le morel rat knows what he’s doing - count on it. 👍🏽🤗


Oh I’m sure there’s still a few out up your way. I was still finding mushrooms in central Iowa exactly 1 week ago today. But the way this season has played out, stocking the pantry is a lofty goal.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Mushrooms may be over but I did catch a cat phish the other day. lol 



[IMG alt="Juliamanita"]https://www.morels.com/d1/avatars/m/33/33149.jpg?1620864002[/IMG]
*Juliamanita*
·*Registered*
Joined 7 d ago 
· 
2 Posts 
Discussion Starter · #1 · 7 d ago

My name is Julie, I’m turning 24 this summer and I am located in Monroe County.
I have searched soooo much and have only found 2 morels this season. I was wondering if there’s anyone out there who wants to go hunting with me, and knows any spots.


Reply Quote 
Like


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)




----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Jwags said:


> I enjoy the enthusiasm but don’t get your hopes up too high.


If you are done then you are done.
I know what's going on, been picking morels for years! Dont need your negativity.
I havent wasted much time this season, till now to find morels. I know the conditions for them to grow, but I guess that you know more than me, so go catch yourself some cat(phish) fish. lol
I will be loading my bags guaranteed!
Good luck fellow schroomers


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

morel rat said:


> If you are done then you are done.
> I know what's going on, been picking morels for years! Dont need your negativity.
> I havent wasted much time this season, till now to find morels. I know the conditions for them to grow, but I guess that you know more than me, so go catch yourself some cat(phish) fish. lol
> I will be loading my bags guaranteed!
> Good luck fellow schroomers


I’m just reporting on how the conditions this season impacted things here. I’m not questioning your skills and never would as I don’t know you or where you are. 
I too have picked for years though I’ve never claimed to be an expert and I never will. Just my observations.
Good luck with filling your bag! I hope you do great!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

morel rat said:


> If you are done then you are done.
> I know what's going on, been picking morels for years! Dont need your negativity.
> I havent wasted much time this season, till now to find morels. I know the conditions for them to grow, but I guess that you know more than me, so go catch yourself some cat(phish) fish. lol
> I will be loading my bags guaranteed!
> Good luck fellow schroomers


Is there any such thing as a guarantee when it comes to mushroom hunting?! I haven't been hunting all that long, took it up in my mid 50's. 4 years ago I decided to put the hen of the woods, _Grifola frondosa,_ on my bucket list. Pics of harvests set me off. I remembered that when I was a kid my Grandma cooked pasta and sauce with hens. It was phenomenal! Didn't need meatballs in there with the hens1 I also remembered where she used to live, and that a neighbor would give her these mushrooms. 

Her old abode was very near a large park, and checking the map I saw some potential places to hunt. I hunted down in there and I found them like crazy! Man! Did I enjoy that late Summer/early Fall! So, thinking I had it wired tight, I headed down there the next year, a much drier year than the one previous. Since they are parasites on oaks I didn't think the precip would make any difference. But, apparently it does, because I didn't find crap that year!


----------



## Alvator (May 15, 2021)

I typically read this forum to try to find the right weekend to go. I hunt a friends land 1.5 hours away. The weekend I picked I brought my brother. (His 1st time). We found 2.25lbs. He enjoyed it so much he wanted to go again the next weekend. (Last weekend). We found another 1 pound. They were all alot bigger than the week before. We had to hunt alot more but found some and had fun. We
probably missed these the previous weekend? No clue how this whole thing works. Just happy to find them.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd say Morels are done in my woods. Was able to salvage a couple dozen, but left behind 60 or so that were crumbling or rotten. Did come across a couple nice logs plump full of golden oysters though. What started as a promising year, turned out to be pretty disappointing. Oh well, got more time to spend in garden now. See ya in 11 months!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

2021 stank. Final day was my best other than spending time with my son.


----------



## BigEd (May 15, 2018)

May 23rd, Buffalo County. Pretty much it for the whole year. All in 1 day.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

agreed, we are struggling here. Spent about 3 hours driving/searching using our tried and true methods that have been bountiful in the past came home with a dismal few. was too cold and dry for too long, now hot and wet. might get a few more, but 2021 is one of our least prosperous years (as far as morel harvest goes, everything else is awesome )


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

No no no. I was assured there’s a magical end of season flush coming. Wait for it...


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Jwags said:


> No no no. I was assured there’s a magical end of season flush coming. Wait for it...


and you are? LOL


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

freeflow581 said:


> and you are? LOL


Just waiting.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I think this site is slowly fading into oblivion.
2021 = 159 posts & 19K views.
2018 = 609 posts & 89K views.
Folks all musta switched over to FB sites.


----------



## BigEd (May 15, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> I think this site is slowly fading into oblivion.
> 2021 = 159 posts & 19K views.
> 2018 = 609 posts & 89K views.
> Folks all musta switched over to FB sites.


Maybe it's also because the mushroom seasons have been worse?


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, I have a turkey tag this weekend, so I suppose I'll have to poke around a bit while I'm out there. Underbrush seems to have really shot up though. Not going to hold my breath.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

BigEd said:


> Maybe it's also because the mushroom seasons have been worse?


 You make a valid point


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> I think this site is slowly fading into oblivion.
> 2021 = 159 posts & 19K views.
> 2018 = 609 posts & 89K views.
> Folks all musta switched over to FB sites.


it's the quality, not quantity here.

Fakebook his a very high signal to noise ratio.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> I think this site is slowly fading into oblivion.
> 2021 = 159 posts & 19K views.
> 2018 = 609 posts & 89K views.
> Folks all musta switched over to FB sites.


Or bad season 🙄


----------

